# Do you look like your fursona?



## Valnyr (Sep 19, 2010)

Ive seen a lot of people's fursonas first. Then I saw the actual person, and they look NOTHING like their fursona. 
I try and make my fursona look as much like me as possible.

how much do you look like your fursona?


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2010)

I look a little like my fursona.
It's just the hair, though.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 19, 2010)

This topic was made not too long ago, but whatever.

Fursona pic: http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1494/realalstorprofilepic.png
IRL me: http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/687/28278145596572986615550.jpg

I made my fursona in the image of myself, which is what a fursona should do. So I would say yes.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 19, 2010)

me and my fursona have the same color eyes, same hair length, and same taste in eye wear, as well as fashion sense.


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2010)

Alstor said:


> This topic was made not too long ago, but whatever.
> 
> Fursona pic: http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1494/realalstorprofilepic.png
> IRL me: http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/687/28278145596572986615550.jpg
> ...



I can't help but smile at how similar you and your fursona look, especially with those innocent blue eyes you seem to share


----------



## Kyri (Sep 19, 2010)

My fursona is somewhat similar to me I suppose, Hair, and clothing style are similar..eyes are different tho. (His eyes are the color I wish mine where lol)


----------



## Machine (Sep 19, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't look anything like mine.
Maybe act a little like but do not look like.


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2010)

I haven't done any roleplaying or anything like that so I have no idea what my fursona "acts" like TBH.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2010)

I keep on changing my fursona design.


----------



## The DK (Sep 19, 2010)

i think mine will when im done with it. im taking my hair and eye color in my fursona for the most part, as well as what i wear


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2010)

No, I don't think I have a face like this...


----------



## Icky (Sep 19, 2010)

oh yeah, we look exactly alike :V


----------



## Fay V (Sep 19, 2010)

I sort of do I guess. Same color eyes, nothing notable about my figure. I look average and my fursona looks average. The fursona doesn't really have hair so perhaps she doesn't really look like me. 

As for acting like me. I use her as a comical thing, so her reactions are the more comically extreme than mine. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4414686 my fursona
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/n40006955_33677160_4972206.jpg me


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2010)

Icky said:


> oh yeah, we look exactly alike :V


Eh? Really??? You should show us a picture of yourself... It'd be cool to compare the two.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2010)

which one(s)


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> which one(s)


 All of them.

At once.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> All of them.
> 
> At once.


 
So basically like a puke colored fuzzball?

Sure why not


----------



## Riley (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep, I modeled the pictures off of what I look like and how I act, so I assume it'd be pretty similar.  It's just me but as this freaky humanoid otter thing.

Make your own decision, though.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No, I don't think I have a face like this...


 I can imagine you making the ... face of your icon while saying this though


----------



## Valnyr (Sep 19, 2010)

Riley said:


> Yep, I modeled the pictures off of what I look like and how I act, so I assume it'd be pretty similar.  It's just me but as this freaky humanoid otter thing.
> 
> Make your own decision, though.



It is a very similar resemblance

Here is my resemblance


----------



## Icky (Sep 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Eh? Really??? You should show us a picture of yourself... It'd be cool to compare the two.


 
well

here's my fursona

and here's me


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2010)

Icky said:


> well
> 
> here's my fursona
> 
> and here's me


Oh, you tease!


Fay V said:


> I can imagine you making the ... face of your icon while saying this though


...

Nah, I can't pull off that face too well. I look scary when I make that face.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 19, 2010)

yeah, I look like my fursona. 
I basically based my fursona on myself, so they are very similar. Eye color is different, but I figured brown fit the character better than my actual eyes. 
I know people who look nothing like their fursona, and others who look very much like it. I think as a character that is meant to represent yourself it should look like you, but with fur and tail of course.


----------



## Icky (Sep 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh, you tease!


 
well, what did you expect?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 20, 2010)

no


----------



## Fay V (Sep 20, 2010)

Icky said:


> well
> 
> here's my fursona
> 
> and here's me


 
And scientists thought it was amazing that corvids could imagine from other points of view. Imagine what they'll do when they find one randomly pecking at a keyboard can pass off as a regular net user.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 20, 2010)

I have never drawn or commissioned my fursona.

I suppose that means it doesn't "exist."  I wouldn't know if I looked like it until then.  I could try making it look like me, but...  I can't draw myself yet.


----------



## Icky (Sep 20, 2010)

Fay V said:


> And scientists thought it was amazing that corvids could imagine from other points of view. Imagine what they'll do when they find one randomly pecking at a keyboard can pass off as a regular net user.


hah, i'm not the only one

where do you think those scientific reports on corvid intelligence came from


----------



## Zenia (Sep 20, 2010)

People keep making the comment that I look very much like her. This was my intent... although she has a much nicer figure than myself.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 20, 2010)

Zenia said:


> People keep making the comment that I look very much like her. This was my intent... although she has a much nicer figure than myself.


 
So ya have a snout?


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Sep 20, 2010)

My 'sona has crazy bedhead hair, wears a scarf 24/7, and is (usually) naked.

Yeah, sounds like me. Aside from the eyes, snout, ears, and other general morphology.


----------



## Geek (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't have one.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 20, 2010)

Icky said:


> hah, i'm not the only one
> 
> where do you think those scientific reports on corvid intelligence came from


 
You fools! You're just giving us more information to use against you.


----------



## Bando (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, since my fagsona is just a copy of me as an anthro, I do look remarkably like myself.


----------



## Qoph (Sep 20, 2010)

Well there aren't too many pics of mine yet.  I don't have purple hair, but my eyes are greenish hazel.  I'm going to be getting some arts and I gave them the body specifications that match my real self.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 20, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> So ya have a snout?


*rolls eyes* Obviously I assumed anyone who read my post would take that into account going from human to anthro. >__>


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't have a snout, and HE behaves like me because he is essentially me. No vote!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 20, 2010)

None of any character that comes up in my mind represents me.
Me as a person and me as a physical being - different.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

Bando said:


> Well, since my fagsona is just a copy of me as an anthro, I do look remarkably like myself.


 
^ this but yeah i suppose what with the same clothing, eye color, and behaivour, my fursona and i are pretty much the same. i cant speak for anyone else, but thats kinda the point isnt it?


----------



## KimpZe (Sep 20, 2010)

i don't really look like mine that mutch, but we act the same =3


----------



## Jude (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm thinking about remodeling my fursona to make it more weight-proportionate to how I look IRL.

And I'm changing species.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 20, 2010)

Well i certainly do act like my fursona as well as wearing the same stuff but i don't know if i look too much like him.

This is the real me:

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r136/Real-NZL/Snapshot_20100917_3.jpg?t=1284982363

And this is my fursona:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4468548


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2010)

Me = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










You judge :U


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 20, 2010)

I still don't know what to make mine look like, my fursona I imagine is going to have lime green colors, preferably in the eyes.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, mine is supposed to be pretty much me.

Although when friends and family saw me working on my fursona pic, a few actually said it looked like me before I'd even told them anything about it.


----------



## Riley (Sep 20, 2010)

Barak said:


> Me = http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...491074648581_1585449372_1175509_5136751_n.jpg
> 
> http://d.facdn.net/art/barakleseul/1279017026.barakleseul_burn.jpg
> 
> You judge :U


Spot on!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 20, 2010)

How the fuck are you supposed to look like a talking animal?

The short answer is; you don't. Stop lying to yourselves, kiddos.



Valnyr said:


>


 Oh fuck, we've got a LARPer on our hands. D:


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 20, 2010)

I modeled my fursona description after myself, so I hope there are at least some similarities. As far as action? I see my fursona as a representation of myself, so it acts just like me.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 20, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Well there aren't too many pics of mine yet.  I don't have purple hair, but my eyes are greenish hazel.  I'm going to be getting some arts and I gave them the body specifications that match my real self.


 
hairy legs


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 20, 2010)

We're the same person.


----------



## Lapdog (Sep 20, 2010)

Meh, hair & eye colour is about it for me, not really much.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 20, 2010)

Considering how i based my fursona's personality off of mine i would assume that i would act like my fursona and vice versa...just saying


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 20, 2010)

Not too many furries have seen me imitating my avatar in real life, but its a pretty common occurrence on range night, or coaching during the off season.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 20, 2010)

I only act like my fursona, it's mainly why i chose it. And by act i mean personality, not lumbering around like a bear.

I am not big, fat, or white haired.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2010)

My fursona was supposed to reflect several important aspects of myself, so of course in a way I am a lot like my fursona. The physical attributes of the character are wrapped up in symbolism.

If you take it the physical route, that's way to literal. Of course I don't look like a dragon, I don't have snow white skin, horns, sharp teeth, and a regal/gay looking neither gender appearance. I'm a short small looking thing IRL, with waist length strawberry blond hair, and a woman's body (quite literally mean I have the mature shape of a woman). But looks can deceiving because being a woman by the organs within may as well not mean much at all. I may as well be neither gender because of certain things about me. It's why I couldn't give a rats ass if I wore "male" or "female" clothes. Makes no difference to me.

But nyah, my fursona is sort of supposed to address that internal feeling. It looks a certain way because it reflects certain things about me. So the symbolical ties are there, creating some similarity. What it looks like physically translates into non physical features IRL. That's about as deep as I'm going to go.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 20, 2010)

Zenia said:


> *rolls eyes* Obviously I assumed anyone who read my post would take that into account going from human to anthro. >__>


 
But you said you look like your fursona.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 20, 2010)

I have asswings IRL


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Sep 20, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> I am not big, fat, or white haired.


 
We know you are, stop trying to deny it.


----------



## Valnyr (Sep 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh fuck, we've got a LARPer on our hands. D:


 
I'll have you know that i'm more badass than your typical Larper. I play a game called Dagorhir.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Asswings said:


> I have asswings IRL


 
can you fly or are they used to attract mates


----------



## Asswings (Sep 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> can you fly or are they used to attract mates


I fly like a rock thrown by a 3 year old.

Bitches love the asswings.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Asswings said:


> I fly like a rock thrown by a 3 year old.
> 
> Bitches love the asswings.


 murry me

our babbies can have mini-asswings


----------



## Zenia (Sep 20, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> But you said you look like your fursona.


I have super long hair and amber eyes. As in, if you disregard the ANTHRO part and the figure type, then the superficial things look like me. Don't be obtuse. It is irritating.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Zenia said:


> amber eyes


 
pics or this is a lie


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 20, 2010)

I look nothing like my fursona. Sometimes what can give it away for some is the eye color, hair color, and plain hair style. And maybe the build, like rounder cheeks or something. Other than that, for an average looking person with an average fursona, there's not going to be a similarity.

Or maybe I'm just pissed now that I don't look anything like my AV... :V


----------



## Asswings (Sep 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> murry me
> 
> our babbies can have mini-asswings


 
okay but i am not paying child support when i leave you for an underaged stripper in like 5 years


----------



## Zenia (Sep 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> pics or this is a lie


Taken two minutes ago...






They are amber enough for me to call them that. I've been told they look more yellow during certain... activities... but since I am not looking into a mirror when I do that, I can't say for certain. 

Anyway, I am going off of what other people have said. I drew my fursona to look as much like me as I could (besides the figure) and people say it looks like me, so..... yeah.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

That's actually pretty rad. The reason I was doubting it is because it's p rare.

That's neat :3

I really wanted to be born with electric blue eyes, I've seen people with them and I want iiitttt


----------



## Zenia (Sep 20, 2010)

I've had the "Wow, I wish I had your eye color!" comment a lot.

I kind of always wanted ice blue or bottle green, or to be all mary-sue... purple! XDD But my eye color grew on me... plus it is fun to color in illustrations.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 20, 2010)

Maybe.
My Fursona

Me


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2010)

Let's see how I should put it... Fenrari is one aspect of me. Lucrowse is the other... 

So...


Fenrari:





and me IRL:






See a resemblence?


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 20, 2010)

Interesting how people say that they act like their fursona, when really it is more that they are portraying their fursona in a way that is similar to the manner that they act.


Also my fursona is more of an altar ego of mine, so no i'm not very much like my fursona. Though i do want blue hair.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 20, 2010)

3picFox said:


> Interesting how people say that they act like their fursona, when really it is more that they are portraying their fursona in a way that is similar to the manner that they act.



Ah, I see what you mean. So, you don't act like your fursona, your fursona acts like you.


----------



## Hellerskull (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't even look similar to my fursona, not even with eyes colors, hair, or even anything else that look physically the same to me. It doesn't mean she don't represent me. The way she looks, and the way she act is a symbol represent everything (almost) about me. 

My picture: http://i53.tinypic.com/jhevcw.jpg

My fursona: Look at my avatar.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Let's see how I should put it... Fenrari is one aspect of me. Lucrowse is the other...
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


 
Your fursona looks just like you!
The resemblance is spot-on.


----------



## Jude (Sep 20, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Taken two minutes ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AH My god I love your eyes!
Mine are a dull blue and I hate it.


----------



## The DK (Sep 20, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Taken two minutes ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 20, 2010)

This thread is now about eyes.

My eyes are hazel/brown. The brown being more on the inner part of my eye surrounding the pupil, while the majority of my eyes are hazel. I'm thinking of adding that characteristic to my fursona, but it would be a pain in the ass to color, and i'm bad with coloring.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine are light blue. Not electric blue, but fairly bright as eyes go.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 20, 2010)

Eh, Glitch and I don't look all that similar. 
My eyes are blue, hers are blue.  She has short-short hair in anthro form, like I'd want if I had the look for that hairstyle.  
In anthro, I'll give her my body build.

Axis and I don't look alike at all, seeing as he's my gender-bender.
And seeing as his ears are huge, as well as his hair, and he is thinner.
My eyes do turn green on occasion, but not his shade of green.  I don't have facial scars.

But I act like both, even though they have very different personalities.
I've been in an Axis mode lately, so I am pretty venomous.


----------



## Jude (Sep 20, 2010)

I just sketched a fursona based on a picture I had of me on my computer.

I didn't have any particular species in mind when I started sketching, but it turned out pretty cutesy (I like it)

I have no idea what it is, it looks kinda like a fox/wolf/rat hybrid. I might digitalize it tomorrow.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 20, 2010)

I really am a Grizzly Bear in real life.

This is very hard to type with these claws.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Sep 20, 2010)

i guess if i was a 5' 11" anthro fox, we would be exact twins


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I really am a Grizzly Bear in real life.
> 
> This is very hard to type with these claws.


I am a bear too, let'GRAAHHH RAWWRR HUF HUF WRRAAARW


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2010)

3picFox said:


> Your fursona looks just like you!
> The resemblance is spot-on.


 
That would be in large part be because I gave Straydog that pic of me when I told him to draw me.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 20, 2010)

Why yes, I look EXACTLY like my fursona! It raises some eyebrows around town, believe me! The number of times I've heard people say "Holy crap a talking cat" and "Fucking furfag" is too many to count on the fingers of my fuzzy handpaws.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Why yes, I look EXACTLY like my fursona! It raises some eyebrows around town, believe me! The number of times I've heard people say "Holy crap a talking cat" and "Fucking furfag" is too many to count on the fingers of my fuzzy handpaws.


 
On a scale of 1-10, 10 being the worst, how painful was that to type?


----------



## Icky (Sep 20, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I really am a Grizzly Bear in real life.
> 
> This is very hard to type with these claws.


 
tell me about it


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm hoping you don't look like a cartoon animal drawing because if so you probably have some physical deformities that may require extensive cosmetic surgery to fix.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 21, 2010)

With the exception of the eyes, yes.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 21, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I really am a Grizzly Bear in real life.
> 
> This is very hard to type with these claws.


 
You think you got problems? Every time I look down at the keyboard my snout hits the keybogugugugugugugugugugugugugu/ DAMNIT.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

Jesie said:


> You think you got problems? Every time I look down at the keyboard my snout hits the keybogugugugugugugugugugugugugu/ DAMNIT.


 Real pros don't look at their keyboard to type


----------



## Jesie (Sep 21, 2010)

I no type gud


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I no type gud


 At least you don't type like a 13 year old.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 21, 2010)

I use my fingers.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

3picFox said:


> I use my fingers.


 Really I had no idea you type with your fingers.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 21, 2010)

Zenia said:


> I have super long hair and amber eyes. As in, if you disregard the ANTHRO part and the figure type, then the superficial things look like me. Don't be obtuse. It is irritating.


 
Well excuse me. I didn't know.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

I type with my dick. It's hard. (Dohohoho.)


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> I type with my dick. It's hard. (Dohohoho.)


 I see what you did there


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 21, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> I'll have you know that i'm more badass than your typical Larper. I play a game called Dagorhir.


 You LARPers are all the same, derp.


----------



## Kaidanightsong (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been told I look alot like mine and I definitly act exactly the same. I draw her to bodily have the same shape as me. the eyes and body shape make her look like me.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You LARPers are all the same, derp.


 
I'll LIGHTENING BOLT you for that!


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> I'll LIGHTENING BOLT you for that!


 LIGHTNING BOLT!

LIGHTNING BOLT!


----------



## Kaidanightsong (Sep 21, 2010)

....


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> LIGHTNING BOLT!
> 
> LIGHTNING BOLT!


 
How many lightening bolts does it take to kill a knight? 

According to that video, like 30


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> How many lightening bolts does it take to kill a knight?
> 
> According to that video, like 30


 That is because blizzard hates shaman.

/WoW


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That is because blizzard hates shaman.
> 
> /WoW


 I really really dislike playing shaman


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> I really really dislike playing shaman


 My main is a shaman. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My main is a shaman. :V


 
Back when I actually played my main was a Dranei paladin. 

I was kinda dumb


----------



## Ben (Sep 21, 2010)

Guys, the forum isn't your chatroom. Take it to PMs or IMs, or make a new thread.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry Ben, it's hard to focus in this board


----------



## DragonicWolf (Sep 21, 2010)

I look nothing like my fursona's original feral design, but when in her more humanoid form she does look a little like me with the same hair, same glasses, same necklace etc etc.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

I think I'm gonna actually seriously post on topic for a second

My first fursona, Shenzi, has the same body type, same sized breasts, and the same glasses as me. Also, my hair is usually messy like hers.

Alex is more like what I want to be. Skinny, small breasts, and androgynous. I'm going to change some of her markings soon to better reflect my own "markings" (scars, etc).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> Ive seen a lot of people's fursonas first. Then I saw the actual person, and they look NOTHING like their fursona.
> I try and make my fursona look as much like me as possible.
> 
> how much do you look like your fursona?



Well duh? This is probably due to the fact that our fursonas are anthro animals and we are HUMAN irl. *shock*

I mean really, you honestly expected a human to look much like an anthro fursona?


----------



## Morroke (Sep 21, 2010)

Guys come on let's turn this into a respectable thread again (okay nope, but let's try).

Today I got shot at whilst trying to scavenge a families campsite. When I attempted to explain myself all that came out was 'RRRRUUUUROOARRGROWLGRRRRRR' which simply put (for those of you that don't speak bear) is 'Excuse me, I'm quite hungry and there is a delicious scent of bacon emanating from your campsite. Might I join you for a quick bite?'. The alpha male of the group obviously was a wolf of some sort because after shoving his pups into their little tent he pointed a gun at me! (all wolves carry guns right?) Anyways, he shot at me but the numerous scars and odd colors on his cloth made me turn after having dragged one of his pups from the tent, giving me plenty warning that a scarred up hippie was nothing to mess with. I released his pup and scampered off with a large treasure trove made of foil, filled with wonderful bacon.

And that was my weekend.


----------



## Valnyr (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Well duh? This is probably due to the fact that our fursonas are anthro animals and we are HUMAN irl. *shock*
> 
> I mean really, you honestly expected a human to look much like an anthro fursona?


 
Well, I expect they share the same Humanoid features


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 21, 2010)

More or less, at least to the extent that I can.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes.

:V

That is what I look like in real life.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 21, 2010)

my fursona and I have the same body type, height and personality at times. Its supposed to be like me..other wise its just an original character i made up and nothing more.

i try to maker her like me. but also somethings i wish i could be


----------



## Seas (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't look nor act like my fursona.
The majority of personality traits are similar though.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 21, 2010)

Same body type. That's about it.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 21, 2010)

http://s164.photobucket.com/albums/u8/karatechopkitten/?action=view&current=MyfursonaandI.png

I don't know, I think we look kind of alike except she doesn't wear glasses or have long hair.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 22, 2010)

I look nothing like my fursona.  I don't have skin make from stainless steel plates, nor am I 30 feet long, a quadruped or a dragon.  We don't even have the same eyes, as my eyes are not a display screen nor are they red.

(Technical note: Telnac's scales are a composite, not actual steel... but they look like stainless steel.)


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm startin' to, been drawing him chubbier, it only makes him cuter


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That is because blizzard hates shaman.
> 
> /WoW


 
and yet they apparently used to love Shamans because every other thread on the official Bitch Boa-I mean forums was "Nerf Shamans" and "The devs all play Shamans I bet!" 


And no I don't look like my fursona. btw. My ears are too small, I have too few limbs, my feet are too small, I don't have enough hair, my jaw is too small, I don't have paws, and did I mention that my ears are too small?


----------



## Nall (Sep 22, 2010)

Not applicable... my fursona isn't fully designed yet. GO ME!


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes. I am totally a 6 foot tall panther IRL. Considering the design of my paws I end up having to type with my claws, which means I take a while to type out anything.


----------

